# Opinions please



## Briggadane (Jan 29, 2010)

I have 6 yellow labs @2", in a 75G. 2 electric Blue @2" will make it out of QT and join them soon(4 didnt make it). I want to overstock, tank is set up for it(aged tank, not new) one powerhead w/filter, one HOB, one 12" bubblewand. Decently planted, rock and wood formations as well. I want bright color. Where to go from here. Want m/f ratios too... Looking for something easier than Discus...


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

everythings easier than discus from my research.

what is your filtration exactly...if you want to overstock youll need 750 gallons an hour of filtration.
what are these electric blues...are they mbuna like your labs or haps or JDs?
im guessing the electric blues are maingano.

so lets go with:
2 more yellow labs
6 maingano 1 male 5 females 
4 or 5 white tail acei (ngara)
how about maybe some albino gresheki 1 male and 4 females


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

a lot of stores around here label Sciaenochromis fryeri as electric blue, could be that, do you have a pic?


----------



## Briggadane (Jan 29, 2010)

Powerhead with filter attachment is Aqueon 70. HOB is Whisper 70. Bubblewand is powered by the old Tetratec 94, if you remember those...
Spare powerhead(again, with filter attachment) Aqueon 50 is not in use, but could be if needed...

My normal WC is 30% weekly, then 80% once every 8 weeks. As is SOP for anyone keeping fish any length of time, filters are cleaned in rotation. As is also SOP tank is re-landscaped when new fish are added/removed. New to African Cichlids, not FW fish.... 

Electric Blues are Haps.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm having trouble thinking of good tankmates. A red fish would add nice color, but if they bully Aulonacara, that leaves out red peacocks, and red zebras hybridize with yellow labs. A lot of other haps and mbuna are blue, so the electric blue may be aggressive towards them as well.
Maybe a group of Cynotilatipia afra 'Cobue'?
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1371
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c_afra_cobwe.php

The albino greshakei could be nice, as steelers said
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2317

From the species article on _Sciaenochromis fryeri_ 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/s_fryeri.php


> Keeping these fish in a 4ft aquarium can be accomplished, but this would be an absolute minimum, and with some males would not be a successful venture. We tend to keep them in 6ft aquariums, and have had greater success with this.
> 
> Another byproduct of the male's aggression is reduced spawn life of females in certain circumstances. In smaller tanks, and with few females (1-3), the male's attention can be so constant and harassing that we've often found that females spawning life is reduced to 12-18 months. Once changing to larger tanks, and an increased number of females, the problem has gone away.
> 
> Not only can a male fryeri be harassing to their females, but many just can't seem to stop there. Certainly they are a playboy of Lake Malawi, and they seem to take a liking to other species females, with a particular fondness to Aulonocara's. It isn't an unusual story to hear that a male fryeri has eliminated his "rival" in an Aulonocara male, in order to spawn with the Aulonocara females. Take care with what you mix this fish with, and do be careful with other species fry in this tank, as we do like to discourage hybridization of this type.


Anyone have ideas on good tankmates? :-?


----------



## Briggadane (Jan 29, 2010)

Maybe a group of Cynotilatipia afra 'Cobue'?

I really like the profile on this, as a dwarf are there any issues to be had with partnering with Labs?
What would be a good number to achieve in a 75, with some 8 yellow Labs?

E.B.Haps have dwindled down to 3.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

im not sure but *** read from whyspyder and others that female cobue are less than spectacular and the male may not color up well since they are a pretty timid species


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm drawing a blank on good tank mates for this mix. Maybe if you posted the question in the Lake Malawi forum someone may have some good ideas?

It's a tough mix because you have (1) two species that tend to be good at hybridizing, (2) a group of fish likely to pair up and be aggressive to other fish in the tank (the electric blues), (3) a group of very mild-mannered fish (the yellow labs), and (4) a piscivore (fish-eating predator--the EBs). The best idea I can come up with is to trade in the electric blues and go for a mix of mbuna species with the yellow labs. I'm sure there must be other possibilities though; I'm in the "better safe than sorry" crowd, which likely limits my ideas.

Here is the root of this particular compatibility puzzle:


> One of the most problematic issues surrounding cichlid compatibility is that of aggression. Cichlids display the most aggression towards others of the same species and other conspecifics (or fish with a similar morphology). This is because fish with a similar appearance are most probably closely-related. And if they are closely-related, then they probably have the same dietary requirements and are a threat to a polygamous male's harem, as cichlids of different species can cross-breed. (More on this below). So, if they are similar in appearance, they are perceived as a threat.
> 
> In order to cut down on the aggression and mortalities in your cichlid tank, avoid putting fishes of the same genus and/or color together. For example, avoid putting two different Victorian Hap species in the same tank, as they all have very similar coloring, barring, and shape. *Electric blue is a very common color for many Lake Malawi cichlids. Sciaenochromis fryrei, for example, are not good tank mates for many of the Aulonocara species, many of whom are dominated by a similar ice blue color.*


You might want to read up on some of the articles on mixing African cichlids in the library
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/all-male_malawi.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/haps_vs_mbuna.php

and take a look at the stocking suggestions for 75-gallon tanks here:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_75g.php


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

*Briggadane*

Welcome to the boards.

For the Sciaenochromis fryeri any of the following mbuna should work. The fryeyi tend to be a bit aggressive for haps - and should hold their own.

Your choice of Cobue would be fine - the females aren't spectacular - but a colored up male is (get 8 juvies).

I would also look into Rusties (Iodotropheus sprengerae), if you can find good quality, they look way better than any picture I have ever seen of them (6 Juvies).

Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" would be a good choice (6 Juvies).

The all male hap/peacock option with your yellow labs would be a great way to go as well.

Obviously, you can try other mbuna - but I wouldn't if you plan on keeping the S. fryeyi.

Good Luck.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions Goof. I thought mellow tankmates might get bullied by the S. fryeri, but I know most fish are more aggressive to others of their own species or those that look like them. I like the rusties :wink:


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

scrubjay said:


> Thanks for the suggestions Goof. I thought mellow tankmates might get bullied by the S. fryeri, but I know most fish are more aggressive to others of their own species or those that look like them. I like the rusties :wink:


S. fryeri _can_ be hyper-aggressive - I have had a couple P.I.T.A 'Ice Blue' males - the mbuna hold their own just fine with them as they are much better at diving into the rocks and maneuvering in confined spaces - Peacocks and smaller haps are where the problem comes in.

BTW - I have found Rusties are tougher than generally given credit for.

Based on my personal experience, I would not keep S. fryeyi in less than 6ft, but you try to work with what people like/want and give them the best chance.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I've seen maingano labeled as electric blues occasionally, so maybe that is what he has? Also, instead of Cobue, how about Jalo Reef Afras? I've read the same thing steelersfan said about the Cobue being more shy and the male not coloring up if he's not the dominant one in the tank. The female Jalos I have show some nice colors at breeding time and when fending off adversaries when she is holding. I'd say pick 3 of these 5 species and things would be nice, Yellow Labs, Rusties, Mainganos, Afras, and Acei.


----------



## Briggadane (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Guys. I'll be going to the OCA winter auction next week. Will take the list and see which Juvies are there. Logic being that if they all grow up together, one is less likely to become a bully, and territories will be set up before hormones kick in. I am guess that I can double your recommended ratios while I have Juvies, knowing that I will be taking out individuals as m/f ratios are met.

Or is this faulty thinking, now is the time to tell me, as I havent made any moves beyond the yellow Labs, and the Haps could go if need be.

Is there a place to show pics of tank to give an idea of cover and space?

Forgot to mention that substrate is black quartz "sand", about 2 1/2 inches(5cm) deep.

Hopefully 6 foot tank is a go this coming fall, if this tank does well enough.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Briggadane said:


> Thanks Guys. I'll be going to the OCA winter auction next week. Will take the list and see which Juvies are there. Logic being that if they all grow up together, one is less likely to become a bully, and territories will be set up before hormones kick in. I am guess that I can double your recommended ratios while I have Juvies, knowing that I will be taking out individuals as m/f ratios are met.
> 
> Or is this faulty thinking, now is the time to tell me, as I havent made any moves beyond the yellow Labs, and the Haps could go if need be.
> 
> ...


Yellow Labs pretty much work with anything.

If you are open to keeping just the Labs, then your options for other mbuna are wide open.

The only don'ts would be:

Don't do Red Zebra with your Yellow labs if you ever want fry.

The only Melanochromis to look at would be Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos stay away from any other Melanochromis.

Metriaclima lombardoi (Kenyi) and Pseudotropheus crabro (Bumblebee) are also evil - walk on by.

Don't get two species that look too much alike - Pseudotropheus demasoni and Pseudotropheus saulosi would be unfortunate together because males are both Blue Barred - read WWIII.

If you talk to the breeders at the OCA they will help you with the stocking - a bit higher quality of sales people v. the LFS :lol:.

- or -

You would also have the opportunity to do a group of peacocks and group of other haps if you move the Electric Blues. Lethrinops, Otopharynx, Tramitichromis are a few species groups which should work.

Double the number of Juvies is about right.

BTW - I'm more than a little jealous of the buying opportunity.

And finally, open a photo bucket account and then you can link to the images you put up there - search for 'how do I post pictures' across all of the boards for numerous threads on the issue.

Good Luck.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

Briggadane said:


> I have 6 yellow labs @2", in a 75G...


We had three yellow labs once. Now we gots like thirty of 'em. 

We give em away to the LFS when the get about 1" - 1-1/2" but it seems like mathmeticians, they love to multiply.


----------



## Briggadane (Jan 29, 2010)

Can the 3 haps that are left go in a 10G? I suspect not, but would this option first. I have a 30G already up with livebearers, so could do the livebearers in the 10....


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Briggadane said:


> Can the 3 haps that are left go in a 10G? I suspect not, but would this option first. I have a 30G already up with livebearers, so could do the livebearers in the 10....


Check their size in the profiles section. The answer will be obvious.


----------



## Briggadane (Jan 29, 2010)

Got it. So see what becomes of m/f ratio with haps in the 30. Bring ratio to 1/3 and stop there.

 I like Acei. 
Would labs, acei and Rainbow do ok togther when all start as Juvies?
I have the chance to get an albino LAb. Anyreason why I cant? Its same age/size as the other labs...


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Briggadane said:


> Got it. So see what becomes of m/f ratio with haps in the 30. Bring ratio to 1/3 and stop there.
> 
> I like Acei.
> Would labs, acei and Rainbow do ok togther when all start as Juvies?
> I have the chance to get an albino LAb. Anyreason why I cant? Its same age/size as the other labs...


I wouldn't put S. Fryeri in a 55 let alone a 30 - these are large aggressive fish.

I've heard of rainbows working in that situation.

No comment on mixing in albinos.


----------



## Briggadane (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok. Thanks. The EB will go to the auction or back to the petshop, if I can catch them.... Any pointers for that?
I tried the 2 net approach, disturbing substraight to impede speed, nothing worked. These little buggers are fast!

May be doing an early 90% WC...


----------



## Briggadane (Jan 29, 2010)

I found this by Google search(lol). Would I be able to choose one more from the whole list if I kept the tank to the Labs and E.B. Haps?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... e1dacc2022

P.S. I am narrowing my view to the Greshakei, Maylandia callainos, and Cynotilapia afra Cobue. Yes?


----------

